# Spray paint for fabric



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Funally that old ugly orange office chair gets a new life and color, can't wait to try this out........................................
http://www.fabricspraypaint.com/


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I painted some fabric (but not with SPRAY paint) and then embroidered it by hand. It was very hard piercing the fabric with the needle. This was about 10 years ago and maybe fabric paint has been improved in that time. But the hand-painted fabric was very interesting!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

That looks really cool! I'd like to try the upholstery paint.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm just wondering if this paint will work with a floral fabric, giving it full coverage. I have an old chair I picked up at a thrift store that is floral, Guess the only way to find out is to jump right in and don't look back. the paint will cost me more then the chair itself, but beats having it recovered.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Go for it!


----------

